# X -Trail Low beam light not working.......



## dynonine (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, maybe you can help...

I have a 2005 Xtrail and the front left low beam light does not work...high beams work...changed the bulb and still low beam does not work... any suggestions would help before I see a $$$$dealer...Thank you


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Try swapping the working bulb from the right side to the left side and see what happens, it could well be defective bulbs.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

dynonine said:


> Hello everyone, maybe you can help...
> 
> I have a 2005 Xtrail and the front left low beam light does not work...high beams work...changed the bulb and still low beam does not work... any suggestions would help before I see a $$$...Thank you


Also check this thread out and see if this might be the cause:

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/156563-fix-your-dash-brights-tail-lights.html


----------



## verneuilap94 (Nov 17, 2021)

Have similar problem with my left light although I try bulb from right to left some result


----------



## DFSpencer (Oct 21, 2019)

verneuilap94 said:


> Have similar problem with my left light although I try bulb from right to left some result


It is possible that this is a lighting switch problem but it could be the DRL (daytime running light) controller because the ground for the left headlight is actually supplied by the DRL controller (the left headlight does not have an independent ground at the headlight unit) and that part is notorious for bad solder joints. However I admit that I am not totally convinced the DRL unit is the problem here because the posts in this thread all report that the left high beam works fine.


----------

